# Natural circumcison?



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

When the pedi first saw DS after birth and I told him I didnt want him circ. he said the baby had a *natural circ.* meaning the foreskin is already detached and can be pulled back which normally doesnt happen until after the first b-day.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

I don't have actual experience just some thoughts-

Why is the circed penis the normal? AGGHHHH! If your daughter were born without a uterus would the doctor say oh she's "naturally hysterectymied". (Okay I realize that is an extreme example, but the circed penis is not natural)

There is a large variation in foreskins, just like any other body part. Some are so short part of the glans is visible all the time others hang way past the glans. I am guessing the doctor means your sons is a shorter one?

Did he retract it? I would still leave it up to my son to do himself. The only person who should retract is is the owner of the foreskin.

I am sure you will get some good advice here, those are just my thoughts.


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Consider the word: circum-cision

"cision" means to cut (as in, "incision") and "circum" means around (as in "circumference")

So, as Mallory pointed out, there is no such thing as a "natural circumcision."

Regardless of what your doctor was trying to say, I don't like his language to describe it.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Max's Mami_
*When the pedi first saw DS after birth and I told him I didnt want him circ. he said the baby had a *natural circ.* meaning the foreskin is already detached and can be pulled back which normally doesnt happen until after the first b-day.

Anyone else experience this?*

Actually, what people usually mean when they say that is that the boy has a short foreskin. It can take a lot longer than the first year for the foreskin to retract and nobody should ever do it for the child before then. He should be the first one to retract his foreskin. Here's a good link you might want to check out: http://mothersagainstcirc.org/easy.htm


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Yeah, there is no such thing as a natural circumcision. Circumcision is a surgery; nature doesn't perform surgery, doctors do.
A boy that I knew had an almost-missing foreskin at birth; the ped. said it was like a natural circumcision, so instead of treating it as an intact penis and leaving it alone, he brought the kid in every other week and he forced retraction, to the point of bleeding. Ugh. How horrific.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My youngest son has your basic length foreskin- not short and not long. Covers the tip and goes to a point. The day after he was born, the visiting pediatrician looked him over and amongst other things commented that he had a natural circ, too. There is nothing about his penis that looks circumcised. Its not a short foreskin, nor was it "open" or "back" or anything like that.

A missing foreskin at birth is called aposthia and is a birth defect. I think they say "he's got a natural circ" to parents trying to comfort them into thinking they don't have to put him through "an unnatural circ", but either way, this is just ignorance. I'm sure he's fine. Even if your son DOES have a shorter-than-usual foreskin, so what? Its what he's born with and its natural and normal for him. I agree with the above poster that you need to make extra sure nobody retracts him, seeing as they could "Mistake" him for a "conservatively" circumcised boy. UGH! What a mess circumcision makes, huh?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 20, 2001)

Drs can be so flippin freaky wih their ideas about what normal is... there was one mom (was it here?) she told the Dr. she didn't want to circ and the Dr. was like, "Oh great- that's good... your son does not need to be circumcised anyway, all I have to do is a small surgery to open it up..." And the dr did the firsthalf of a circumcision (the tearing and dorsal slit part) What the heck?

No there is no such thing as a natural circumcision- that's a contradiction in terms.

Maybe you can get the Dr. to clarify what they meant.

Love Sarah


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sarah_
*Drs can be so flippin freaky wih their ideas about what normal is... there was one mom (was it here?) she told the Dr. she didn't want to circ and the Dr. was like, "Oh great- that's good... your son does not need to be circumcised anyway, all I have to do is a small surgery to open it up..." And the dr did the firsthalf of a circumcision (the tearing and dorsal slit part) What the heck?

Love Sarah*
I hope she sued his A** off!!!


----------



## suspenseful (Aug 4, 2003)

It sounds like your doctor is just referring to the foreskin being retractable, which, although rare, can happen very early on. As long as he didn't force retraction, everything is normal and there's nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I blieve that is what the dr. meant -- that the foreskin was already retracted. He didnt retract it himself (I was watching) it was just already back at birth. I do undertand that it is a contradiction in terms, that was just the term he use.


----------



## garbear (Jul 9, 2006)

You are all wrong! I am a 16 year old boy. I was born with a naturaly circumcised penis. I know it is real.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Holy thread resurrection!

I'll let others handle the assertion by Mr. Bear









love and peace.


----------



## Lara vanAEsir (May 24, 2006)




----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *garbear*
You are all wrong! I am a 16 year old boy. I was born with a naturaly circumcised penis. I know it is real

You weren't born naturally circumcised you were born with a birth defect (not having a foreskin).

Only in a circ happy culture would anyone think being born w/o the foreskin was natural.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Circumcision is surgery. You can't naturally have surgery. If you didn't have a surgical circumcision, then you are not circumcised. You just happened to be one of the very, very few baby boys born without a foreskin. You shouldn't define yourself in terms of a surgery that you didn't even have. You should call yourself just 'born without a foreskin'.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah, and I have a natural boob job.







:
There are all sorts of variations when it comes to foreskins and boobs -

Actually, a thought just occured to me. Mr 16 year old, how do you know you were never surgically circumcised? We've certainly had people here before who WERE circ but whose parents vigorously denied having it done - or at least refused to talk about it.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Quote:

Mr 16 year old, how do you know you were never surgically circumcised? We've certainly had people here before who WERE circ but whose parents vigorously denied having it done - or at least refused to talk about it.
That's what I was thinking too. A lot of parents are way too embarrassed to talk about things like circumcision with their children. garbear, have you had an open discussion on this subject with your parents? Are they the kind of people that would outright lie, or get all flustered and sputter out some nonsense?


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
Holy thread resurrection!

















:

but yeah, dude. i'm guessing that somebody denied having you circumcised as a baby, possibly out of guilt.


----------



## cravenab00 (May 25, 2005)

makes you wonder what this kid was googling to come up with a 3 year old thread on mothering?

cause the MDC search function is down.

oh, I LOVE the natural boob job comment!


----------



## coloradoalice (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
Holy thread resurrection!

To the Batmobile!!! Along with naturally circumcised penises the Penguin has learned to fly!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
When the pedi first saw DS after birth and I told him I didnt want him circ. he said the baby had a *natural circ.* meaning the foreskin is already detached and can be pulled back which normally doesnt happen until after the first b-day.

Anyone else experience this?

Yup. When my youngest was born in late September 2001, a pediatrician remarked that he had a natural circumcision and therefore didn't requireone. I'm thinking she was maybe trying in some strange way to talk me out of having it done. Either that or she was an idiot about natural penises because he definitely has a foreskin long enough to come to a point at the end- so its all there!









As for it being detachable, my son's wasn't, and what a weird thing to say by your doctor. It CAN happen that babies are retractable but its EXTREMELY rare. Odds are, he has a normal foreskin and you should just let it be.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabysmom617*














:

but yeah, dude. i'm guessing that somebody denied having you circumcised as a baby, possibly out of guilt.

I was kinda thinking that too







I would corner my mom and make her fess up!

love and peace.


----------



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

: boob job indeed

garbear, there are many variations of a natural foreskin. If you read around here enough to find this thread, then you may understand that I for one and many others here do not find anything natural about a circumcision; please refer to the definition offered by a previous poster.


----------

